# Homeland, Exile & Sojourn



## Xanados (Feb 25, 2012)

After having finished Elantris, I realized I actually want some real "traditional" fantasy. I have never actual read this well known work.

What do people think of it? The reviews on Amazon say it's very good. 

I'm quite a fan of Dark Elves (As you can probably tell by my picture.)


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are pretty good. Actually written after some of the others with those characters. The new Drizz't books, however, suck.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 25, 2012)

I read these books years and years ago.  I realize a lot of people aren't fans of R.A. Salvatore, but I've always liked him.  You'll probably get varying opinions on his work, but I think if you want some fantasy that is more focused on D&D style, then I can't think of any other series that really is better.

The Icewind Dale Trilogy I liked more than the Dark Elf Trilogy, but I liked the Cleric Quintet even more than those.  And I'll always have a fondness for the Dragonlance books.

Sigh...

Sorry, I read these books in Jr. High so it really takes me back.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm probably going to pick Homeland up


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a suggestion here.

Why not start the Xanados book club thread?  I've enjoyed communicating with you while you read _Elantris_, and I think I'd be able to say the same as you read through the Dark Elf Trilogy.  I know I'm not the only one who's read these books.  Surely others will want to discuss your take on Salvatore, eh?

Just a thought.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 25, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> Just a suggestion here.
> 
> Why not start the Xanados book club thread?  I've enjoyed communicating with you while you read _Elantris_, and I think I'd be able to say the same as you read through the Dark Elf Trilogy.  I know I'm not the only one who's read these books.  Surely others will want to discuss your take on Salvatore, eh?
> 
> Just a thought.


That sounds like a good idea, Sparkie. I shall start a thread when I find the book in my hands.


----------



## myrddin173 (Feb 25, 2012)

I just recently read the trilogy, and though it isn't my usual fare, found it quite good.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

Love the trilogy, and anything by Salvatore really.  Drizz't is one of my favorite characters of all time, even though the recent character development has pissed me off.  I re-read that trilogy last year and loved it even more the second time, but it still isn't my favorite group of drizz't books.  Anyways, what I'm trying to say here is read the damn books!


----------



## Xanados (Feb 25, 2012)

Hm, why exactly is it referred to as the Dark Elf Trilogy on wikipedia when it's the Legend of Drizzt on the books?
Apparently the Legend of Drizzt has many books in it. Are the first three somehow connected more than the others?

Edit : Ah 

"The Legend of Drizzt is a series of fantasy novels by Robert Anthony Salvatore that are based in the Forgotten Realms planet Abeir-Toril on the continent FaerÃ»n. Drizzt Do'Urden in the main character of the series. It combines The Dark Elf Trilogy, The Icewind Dale Trilogy, Legacy of the Drow and Paths of Darkness into one series."


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Feb 25, 2012)

Correct,  but I think you're leaving out the Hunter's Blades Trilogy and the Transitions Trilogy.  I personally loved Hunter's Blades, and the only trilogy I haven't liked so far has been Neverwinter.  Others here seem to have different opinions though.  I started reading with the Icewind Dale trilogy, and that was the first one written, but the Legacy of the Drow would be a better starting point as it is chronologically the first book.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 26, 2012)

I like Sparkie's idea of having a book discussion or book club thread.  It could be full of spoilers that way people who haven't read the books wouldn't necessarily want to read it.  I was interested in joining in on the Elantris thread but I didn't want to because I haven't read it yet and didn't want to read spoilers.  

The first three books are an excellent intro into the dark elf world.  So if you're interested in drow culture, it's really good.  I prefer Drizzt's later adventures myself.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 26, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I like Sparkie's idea of having a book discussion or book club thread.  It could be full of spoilers that way people who haven't read the books wouldn't necessarily want to read it.  I was interested in joining in on the Elantris thread but I didn't want to because I haven't read it yet and didn't want to read spoilers.
> 
> The first three books are an excellent intro into the dark elf world.  So if you're interested in drow culture, it's really good.  I prefer Drizzt's later adventures myself.



Some hearty recommendations. I am definitely ordering soon!

Also, it was a good thing you never joined in on my Elantris thread because I was spouting out heavy spoilers, trying to suss out a few things here and there!


----------



## Xanados (Feb 27, 2012)

Just looking at Homeland on Amazon it seems that it's only 343 pages. After reading Elantris with double that amount, I find it quite strange. Is that accurate? I don't own many books that are that small...


----------



## myrddin173 (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have my copy on hand but that sounds about right.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 27, 2012)

myrddin173 said:


> I don't have my copy on hand but that sounds about right.


Well, I guess that's alright actually. A bit of lighter reading would do me well since I'm going to be starting a big short story. (I aim to have that around 20-30 or so pages.)


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 27, 2012)

They are all relatively small compared to much of what is now out in the fantasy genre. Most D&D fiction is. Stuff from the late 80s and early 90s more so.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 27, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> They are all relatively small compared to much of what is now out in the fantasy genre. Most D&D fiction is. Stuff from the late 80s and early 90s more so.



Strange. I would've thought that they would cover more pages since nowadays my generation has the attention span of, well, one who doesn't have any span of attention at all.

Edit:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

Correct book, yes?  I'm quite obsessive when it comes to the order of books. I just need reassurance is all 

That is some GOOD art. Most books I see on shelves are of bland and spartan design.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes that's the first one.  You are right to be careful about book order as they changed the name of the series to the Legend of Drizzt.  The first three books used to be called The Dark Elf Trilogy.  Then the Icewind Dale Trilogy and so on.  So yes, the correct order is Homeland, Exile, and Sojourn.

The books are very quick reads, especially if you're used to reading denser stuff.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 27, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, the Icewind Dale Trilogy came first, though the events in those books happen, chronologically, after the Dark Elf Trilogy. I could be remembering it wrong.

Xanados: it seems to me the phenomenon of thick fantasy novels along the lines of Jordan, Erikson, Martin, Abercrombie books like Best Served Cold, etc. is relatively new. There were a few now and again back in, say, the 1980s, but they were largely exceptions to the rule. Books across genres have increased in length, I think, but the increased has been more pronounced in fantasy literature than in other areas.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 27, 2012)

BTW - the cover art is by Todd Lockwood, who was a D&D artist going back to when TSR still existed, and was (as I recall) the primary artist on third edition Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah, thanks guys. That explains why the Dark Elf Trilogy wasn't on the cover image. Yes, well, as soon as I get the time I shall purchase this highly reccomened book. I say book because I usually don't buy in trilogies/series. Just in case.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 27, 2012)

Steerpike's right, the Icewind Dale Trilogy was published first, but the Dark Elf Trilogy was sort of like a series of prequels explaining Drizzt's origin.  So you could read them in the order they were published (The Crystal Shard, Streams of Silver, and The Halfling's Gem) or read them chronologically, whichever you prefer.  

By the way, I love the original Icewind Dale covers.  You should check them out online.  Before I read them, I saw them on a friend's bookshelf and was like "Wow, those look like some cool characters."


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah the Icewind Dale covers were great.  I particularly liked Streams of Silver.  Unfortunately, I have lost my copy.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm really fond of the covers for the new versions of books one, two and three. I actually don't have many books with fantasy art on them. I hate that. My LotR box set cover's are a plain black. Oh well, at least my the Hobbit is fully illustrated 

Edit: I was going to buy Homeland today, but something came across my mind. I feel like I need some time to reflect on Elantris before I buy Homeland (although it has been almost a week). Does that happen to anyone else? Maybe I'm thinking about it too much.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 28, 2012)

I would get Elantris out of your system for sure.  Think about it, write reviews, whatever you need to do.   If you start reading Homeland you're going to keep comparing it to Elantris, and it might not measure up.  The next book I read after A Song of Fire and Ice was The Warded Man.  While a good book, it's nowhere near is good as Martin's stuff, so I had to put that out of my mind before I continued.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Feb 28, 2012)

Agreed, if only because of the tone of writing.  My favorite thing about the Drizzt books is that they are just a lot of fun, which is really the highest praise I can give a piece.  Still, they lack the intrigue and complexity of the longer novels, so it is hard to put them side by side and judge them.


----------



## Reaver (Feb 28, 2012)

These are all excellent books, but my personal favorites are *The Hunter's Blades* trilogy.


----------



## Xanados (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure how to write this, but I've actually returned Homeland back to Amazon. It's not as reputable as I thought. I haven't read it but I know a community of, well, "elitist" literary critics and they told me that I wasted my money on a book that is the equivalent of Call of Duty (if you see what they mean.) Apparently the book was a load of garbage. Reading further reviews it seems that the book is aimed at people 15 years old. I do not wish to read such work. I should've looked into it a little more. I sent it back. 

My schedule is tight at the moment and I don't really want to waste my time on something that is considered childish. I want a challenging read. There's no other way I can put it. 

By no fault of your own, MS members. Please, don't think that.  I hope I don't sound like a prude.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 7, 2012)

If you've based your opinion on reviews, and especially on Amazon.com reviews...well, I can only say that is a foolish way to proceed, in my view.

That said, Salvatore is no James Joyce. The books are light-weight gaming tie-ins. If that is what you're interested in, then they are a cut or so above most of what is out there (particularly in D&D). If that's not what you are interested in, then I'm not sure why your ordered it in the first place. Did you not know it was a Dungeons and Dragons book?


----------



## Xanados (Mar 7, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> If you've based your opinion on reviews, and especially on Amazon.com reviews...well, I can only say that is a foolish way to proceed, in my view.
> 
> That said, Salvatore is no James Joyce. The books are light-weight gaming tie-ins. If that is what you're interested in, then they are a cut or so above most of what is out there (particularly in D&D). If that's not what you are interested in, then I'm not sure why your ordered it in the first place. Did you not know it was a Dungeons and Dragons book?


 No, I was fully aware of what it was. I just only read amazon reviews until recently. I'm talking about reputable and knowledgeable people. Not that you all aren't. Some would consider them elitist, but for some reason I take their views as absolutes. 

If you want the full story: I received the book today, but I forgot to ask these "trusted sources". So I did. It was quite a different view compared with amazon's. I just trust the "elitists" more. Perhaps that is a failing in me that I am can't just have a fun read. 

Listen, I know I'm very close to insulting MS members because you all recommended it to me and I am now saying that it's an "immature" book that is "without challenge." 
And I don't mean to sound like that. At all.

Edit: I based my views, Steerpike, on MS members and Amazon. Was that foolish? No, because you guys are great. I just, as I say, trust those people more. It's kind of hard when a community you love tells you to buy a book, but then a whole other community that is known for their harsh, but well-deserved cynicism, tells you that it's a bad book. I'm trying not to sound like a complete arse!


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 7, 2012)

If it is based on people you already have reason to trust, then that makes sense. I thought you meant just based on random Amazon reviews from people you know nothing about.

The books certainly aren't challenging. They're fun, generally fast-paced adventure stories. The characters in that particularly series get a decent amount of development, but there is certainly nothing there that is going to lead to a lot of rumination on the meaning of the novel, or its themes, etc. 

Certainly nothing wrong with not wanting to read that type of book. There are types of books I don't like to read either. For what they are, they're well done (until you get much later into the series). I put them in the same category as other gaming fiction, or Star Wars novels, that sort of thing. Man does not live by bread alone


----------



## Xanados (Mar 7, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> If it is based on people you already have reason to trust, then that makes sense. I thought you meant just based on random Amazon reviews from people you know nothing about.
> 
> The books certainly aren't challenging. They're fun, generally fast-paced adventure stories. The characters in that particularly series get a decent amount of development, but there is certainly nothing there that is going to lead to a lot of rumination on the meaning of the novel, or its themes, etc.
> 
> Certainly nothing wrong with not wanting to read that type of book. There are types of books I don't like to read either. For what they are, they're well done (until you get much later into the series). I put them in the same category as other gaming fiction, or Star Wars novels, that sort of thing. Man does not live by bread alone


And I see what you're saying, Steerpike, I really do. I am, perhaps, just naturally cynical. Would you call someone cynical (or a prude  ) if they received a book in the morning and by night have it all packaged up to go after reading a couple of reviews more? I would.

But listen, it's actually more than that. I could've just said to myself that based on the "trusted" reviews I would not read the book, and then proceed to put the book down and not really think about it. But no, I had to, for some reason, be rid of it. It felt like a burden. I couldn't just leave it there. I have a bit of a problem with OCD and a severe case of "everything must be official." I'm not exactly sure what that would be called...

Edit: I guess I just didn't want on my conscious that I added a not-so-respectable book into my collection. That is insanely snobbish of me, though.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 7, 2012)

Heh. I could use some of that Xanados. I don't even sell back books that I didn't like and never finished. I have over 1500 books, most of which are now boxed up due to lack of shelf space.

I don't have a problem with reading something that is more or less mindless entertainment, though. I love to read authors like Dostoevsky, or Conrad, or Nabokov, but I might just as easily go from one of those to a P.C./Kristin Cast House of Night book


----------



## Xanados (Mar 7, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Heh. I could use some of that Xanados. I don't even sell back books that I didn't like and never finished. I have over 1500 books, most of which are now boxed up due to lack of shelf space.


That sounds like my nightmare! :S 

The reason for my saying that can be found in previous edited post.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe I mentioned somewhere in the thread that I read these when I was very young and that they are by no means "high literature."  That's also why I suggested that you get Elantris out of your system before you read any Salvatore.  If you're trusting "elitists" all the time you may be missing out on some pretty good books.  That being said, these are good books.  For what they are.  To me they are sort of like "popcorn books" I'd say.  They're fun in their own way but they're not high art, nor are they intended to be.  None of the books based off D&D are considered high art.  Considering you play WoW and enjoy Warhammer you probably could possibly enjoy Salvatore as he's kind of in the same vein, I think.

Just saying you might be missing out on good stuff if you don't bother trying to read something first.  

So, my suggestion is to get some Guy Gavriel Kay.  He's widely regarded as one of the best "literary fantasy" writers out there.  Check some reviews out and maybe that would be something more challenging.


----------



## myrddin173 (Mar 7, 2012)

While I understand you put your trust in these "elitists" I would still recommend reading them still.  Sometimes an "easy" book is good.  When I read them I was alternating between them and A Song of Ice and Fire (as in a read Homeland then GoT then Exile and so on and so forth).  They gave me a break from the effort of reading an Epic.  I also didn't mention this before but the only reason I read them is because the Legend of Drizzt is on NPR's Top 100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Books, so I don't think your elitists are giving the credit the books are due, which is their fault not yours.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 7, 2012)

myrddin173 said:


> While I understand you put your trust in these "elitists" I would still recommend reading them still.  Sometimes an "easy" book is good.  When I read them I was alternating between them and A Song of Ice and Fire (as in a read Homeland then GoT then Exile and so on and so forth).  They gave me a break from the effort of reading an Epic.  I also didn't mention this before but the only reason I read them is because the Legend of Drizzt is on NPR's Top 100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Books, so I don't think your elitists are giving the credit the books are due, which is their fault not yours.



That's a pretty solid list.  I'd suffice to say that any of the books listed there are worth taking a look at.  Some may be lighter fare and others more challenging, but I'd say a good percentage of them are probably worth at the very least some research.

I also agree with what you said about having something lighter to read in between massive epics.  I'm used to reading long, epic books, so it is good to have something that's not as intense to pass the time.  I read books in various places and something like Homeland would be perfect for train or bus rides.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 7, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> That's a pretty solid list.  I'd suffice to say that any of the books listed there are worth taking a look at.  Some may be lighter fare and others more challenging, but I'd say a good percentage of them are probably worth at the very least some research.
> 
> I also agree with what you said about having something lighter to read in between massive epics.  I'm used to reading long, epic books, so it is good to have something that's not as intense to pass the time.  I read books in various places and something like Homeland would be perfect for train or bus rides.



Except The Handmaid's Tale. Terrible book


----------



## ryan.morrison73 (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree with some of the posts; Dark Elf Trilogy was the best and it went downhill form there. I loved those first three, Icewind Dale wasn't bad but wasn't as good either and the rest weren't worth reading (Compared to the original Drizzt books)


----------



## Lorna (Apr 7, 2012)

I read the first book in the Dark Elf Trilogy a few months ago. I thought the world and society were original and well depicted but was disappointed that there was not more from his perspective. Alot of bad things happen to him, we see his reactions but the author doesn't go into much detail about he feels about it. I enjoyed it, but thought it could have had more depth.


----------



## Renos (Apr 8, 2012)

I recommend the collector's edition hardcover for "The Legend of Drizzt" storyline to anyone. They are a worthy addition to your collection.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 9, 2012)

While this is somewhat of an old thread, I'd like to go on record stating that the first three books of the Legend of Drizzt are my least favorite. I absolutely disliked them. Probably because I read the other fourteen books (chronologically speaking) first. By the time I cracked open Homeland, I really knew all that I needed to know about Drizzt's past: He was a Dark Elf, they really weren't welcome on the surface and the Underdark was a crazy, messed up place.

 So to me, the prequels were just a prolonged, unnecessary elaboration of things I already knew. But hey, I hope you get a real kick out of them.


----------

